# New member Intro--- fearfully on the edge of splitting up....



## Almost220 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi, 
New member here. Married male, 44, Pacific Northwest. 

My screen name, by the way, doesnt refer to my weight (Almost220) but rather that I am/we almost to our 20th anniversary, but have been doubtful for a bit if we will (or even if we should!) make it to that 20th!

So, that's why I am here. Looking for help, listening, questions.... anything that might bring some insight (not expecting clarity with such messy matters) that might help.

Thanks for having me!


----------

